# List of Photographers Online Resources



## LovePhotography (Mar 21, 2015)

If it hasn't been done before, I'd love people to list links to their favorite online photography resources, whether websites like CR, print places, downloads, trials, reviews, teaching, galleries you like, etc.
And, if you like, perhaps a brief blurb on why you like this link.
We can keep it growing as other stuff comes up, and I can get one of my interns to compile it into a single document.
I love CR, but it is mostly about Canon Equipment, and while I have spend an amount of money I never DREAMED of spending a year ago, I can't keep spending money like that. Need to get into other stuff as well!

I'll start....

http://petapixel.com/

Good overall photography site. Covers many topics, reviews, articles, inspiration, galleries, tutorials.

Man does not live by gear acquisition alone.

Thanks....


----------



## LovePhotography (Mar 21, 2015)

DxO 10 tutorial

http://youtu.be/P0RXSFFgKw8


----------



## LovePhotography (Mar 21, 2015)

The Digital Picture

The best place I know of to compare the quality of different lenses on different camera bodies. Also great gear reviews.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx


----------

